# Keep paying pension?



## Maybrick (23 Mar 2020)

I am in my mid-40s and finally got around to starting a pension last year. Like everyone else, my balance is taking a serious hit right now. Is there an argument for suspending my monthly payments until stability has returned? Or should this work out ok because my money is now being used to buy shares at relatively low prices and they will eventually rebound?

Thank you.


----------



## Eeyore (23 Mar 2020)

Maybrick said:


> Is there an argument for suspending my monthly payments until stability has returned?


No


Maybrick said:


> Or should this work out ok because my money is now being used to buy shares at relatively low prices and they will eventually rebound?


Yes


----------

